# DeSantis sends illegal immigrants to Martha’s Vineyard



## Pickupman (11 mo ago)

This is actually pretty funny. Not a huge DeSantis fan but this was good. 








Ron DeSantis sends two planes of illegal immigrants to Martha's Vineyard


Florida Republican Gov. Ron DeSantis sent two planes carrying illegal immigrants to Martha’s Vineyard, Massachusetts, on Wednesday, his office has confirmed.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I luv our Gov.
He’s going to make a great President.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well if NY can put them to work collecting trash I guess MVineyard can have then cut grass


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Well if NY can put them to work collecting trash I guess MVineyard can have then cut grass


That isn't going to make the illegal Mexicans there happy. Joe will lose those votes.

Mayor Light-brain passe her newly bussed illegals on to Burr Ridge-- a high end suburb of Chicago inhabited mostly by Hindu physicians, many of the ultra-rich White Sox & Bear players-- multi-million dollar homes....absolutely no apartments or public buildings...Really dumb move.


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Politics aside, what do these people do when they are taken wherever? Are they just dumped out on to the street to fend for themselves? I am just wondering. I think it would be better for them to refuse them at the border to begin with. This dumping them seems very inhumane to me.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Here's the whole thing I don't understand.
When we apprehend them in TX, NM, AZ or CA, they obviously came through from Mexico, so why not just walk them to the nearest gate back into Mexico, turn them loose on that side, and let Mexico deal with them. Why are we wasting all the money and resources on holding, vetting, bussing, boarding, etc.?

Those bus deliveries are a good way to stick it to the Dems that promote open border policies, but it's horribly expensive to us taxpayers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Forcast said:


> Well if NY can put them to work collecting trash I guess MVineyard can have then cut grass


Good heavens Lovey!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I had Fox on in this office this morning. They just unloaded two busses at the Naval Observatory- in front of the Vice President’s residence.

While they were interviewing the invaders, the Secret Service came out, all G’ed up, demanding to know what was going on.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

harrylee said:


> Politics aside, what do these people do when they are taken wherever? Are they just dumped out on to the street to fend for themselves? I am just wondering. I think it would be better for them to refuse them at the border to begin with. This dumping them seems very inhumane to me.


They were dumped at the border too. It's not just Mexicans that come across the Mex/US border.


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I had Fox on in this office this morning. They just unloaded two busses at the Naval Observatory- in front of the Vice President’s residence.
> 
> While they were interviewing the invaders, the Secret Service came out, all G’ed up, demanding to know what was going on.


I think that was a brilliant idea to let them off there. If open borders are the policy, then why not let those with that mentality live among....


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

harrylee said:


> Politics aside, what do these people do when they are taken wherever? Are they just dumped out on to the street to fend for themselves? I am just wondering. I think it would be better for them to refuse them at the border to begin with. This dumping them seems very inhumane to me.


It is pretty common now for them to get off of the bus with a new phone and accommodations at a local motel. They may have pamphlets and paperwork already filled out, with maps and directions to the local entitlement agencies. This will enable them to start experiencing the American dream from the get go.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

harrylee said:


> I think it would be better for them to refuse them at the border to begin with.





Fishindude said:


> Those bus deliveries are a good way to stick it to the Dems that promote open border policies, but it's horribly expensive to us taxpayers.


It's not about sticking it to anybody. It's all an effort for TPTB to see and live with their policy decisions. They want open borders...but they don't want to deal with the consequences. Ship enough of them to Martha's Vineyard and things may change.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

harrylee said:


> Politics aside, what do these people do when they are taken wherever? Are they just dumped out on to the street to fend for themselves? I am just wondering. I think it would be better for them to refuse them at the border to begin with. This dumping them seems very inhumane to me.


I agree, also inhumane to the taxpayers that are being forced to support them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Martha's Vineyard as a sanctuary would seem to fit. The skillset used to cross rivers into the United States can be employed to harvest cranberries. They came here to work right? Those beautiful mansion like homes most certainly have guesthouses in the back, and sheds that can be turned into bunk houses. Anyone with even a bit of english can be quartered in the main house and used to oversee the dreamers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Adirondackian said:


> I agree, also inhumane to the taxpayers that are being forced to support them.


Not to mention all the other consequences of an open border policy. Human trafficking, drugs, violence, etc. It's a golden age for the cartels.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570439898955673600


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Martha's Vineyard Declares 'Humanitarian Crisis' over Just 50 Illegal Alien Arrivals


Martha's Vineyard officials are begging for federal assistance over what they are calling a "humanitarian crisis" after just 50 illegal aliens were flown into the elite island where the nation's wealthiest residents vacation.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570540452516102144


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570540452516102144


Lol. I guess the Gray Poupon isn’t good enough


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

kinderfeld said:


> Martha's Vineyard Declares 'Humanitarian Crisis' over Just 50 Illegal Alien Arrivals
> 
> 
> Martha's Vineyard officials are begging for federal assistance over what they are calling a "humanitarian crisis" after just 50 illegal aliens were flown into the elite island where the nation's wealthiest residents vacation.
> ...


Wah, wah, wah, if they want illegal immigrants they should take care of them and stop foisting their problem on the rest of the country.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570454453769367556


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

According to Brandon, Illegal immigration is a gift. Those snobs in MV should be grateful and send the Good Gov. a fruit basket, or, perhaps some blue crabs? 





So, buck up buttercups and don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

harrylee said:


> Politics aside, what do these people do when they are taken wherever? Are they just dumped out on to the street to fend for themselves? I am just wondering. I think it would be better for them to refuse them at the border to begin with. This dumping them seems very inhumane to me.


You're looking at it the wrong way. The border states have the means to deal with a certain number of these immigrants in a humane way. The gates have been flooding since the last election. 

Would you rather be in a holding cell with standing room only or be bussed somewhere that you could actually have a shot at someone hearing your case?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Listening to a podcast earlier this week, a female journalist commented on her interactions with illegals coming into Texas. According to her, many of them would prefer living in large cities because that is where family or friends are, where the best opportunities and resources are.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

And, yeah, he's missing the apostrophe.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Listening to a podcast earlier this week, a female journalist commented on her interactions with illegals coming into Texas. According to her, many of them would prefer living in large cities because that is where family or friends are, where the best opportunities and resources are.


Well, that will never do. The people who want this invasion already have the cities voting the right way. They need this new pauper class out in the country, where they can do the most good, diluting the deplorable vote.


----------



## Texas23 (6 mo ago)

So Harris wouldn’t feel left out, Abbott sent 100 illegal immigrants to her house.






Over 100 Migrants Dropped Off Outside Kamala Harris' DC Home | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





“Over 100 illegal migrants who were picked up in Eagle Pass, Texas *were dropped off outside Vice President Kamala Harris' residence at the Naval Observatory in Washington DC on Thursday*.”


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

They called the national guard for this 50 migrant humanitarian crisis!🤣








Martha's Vineyard, Voting 84% for Biden, Gets Illegal Aliens Deported to Military Base


Martha's Vineyard officials' outcry over just 50 illegal alien arrivals has prompted Gov. Charlie Baker (R) to deport the group of migrants.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Need to drop off a few loads of them in Biden's home state and near is Deleware vacation home.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

LOL, they activated the National Guard over the 50 people sent to Martha's Vineyard. The NG will be used to round them up and ship them off the island to a military base for housing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Those vineyard folks ain't got time for all this! The masks are coming off!
Queen NIMBY speaks.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570503547724394496


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

NIMBY!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They can't handle 50 undocumented aliens? What about the other 249,950 entering each month? I guess they don't want them, either?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> NIMBY!


They have been moved to a military base according to USA Today. 

Migrants sent to Martha's Vineyard by Florida Gov. DeSantis have been moved to military base (msn.com)


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

In the world of screen shots, you can't so easily delete history as NBC was reminded of today when they compared the 'illegals' to common trash you take to the curb.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570922310584111105


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570932988845887488


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Of course NPR had told the story in their usual unbiased and even handed way. They actually said that DeSantis "claimed responsibility" for the act. They take their marching orders from Uncle Joe, it would seem. We all pay for part of that Pravdaesque pile of bull excrement.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't get it. Didn't he claim responsibility? Would "took credit" be more acceptable?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

ryanthomas said:


> I don't get it. Didn't he claim responsibility? Would "took credit" be more acceptable?


"Claimed Responsibility" is a phrase commonly used to when a group admits to a terror attack. Words matter and those words were not used by accident.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> They have been moved to a military base according to USA Today.
> 
> Migrants sent to Martha's Vineyard by Florida Gov. DeSantis have been moved to military base (msn.com)


Texas needs to follow suit and haul all of the illegals to military bases and drop them off. 

If it's OK for Martha's Vineyard to do it, it should be OK for Texas to do it, too.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

NRA_guy said:


> Texas needs to follow suit and haul all of the illegals to military bases and drop them off.
> 
> If it's OK for Martha's Vineyard to do it, it should be OK for Texas to do it, too.


You mean military bases in Mexico, of course. Right?
If so, I’m 100% in agreement with you.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

kinderfeld said:


> They called the national guard for this 50 migrant humanitarian crisis!🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently, the locals made a grocery run for breakfast and all they could find that they thought would be palatable for the unfortunate ones were Fruit Loops and Corn Pops. They did however treat them later to a pile of Walmart pies.
As a matter that was discussed earlier in another thread, the Red Cross was not participating.
The corporate media last night reported that the Martha's Vineyard "homeless shelter" only has accommodations for 10, so they might possibly have been secured inside the Martha’s Vineyard Agricultural Society’s hall for Cranberry Pickers (I added the last part). I was curious what the homeless population of MW was, that they felt the need to construct such a building, if it actually exists, meaning both the homeless and the shelter.
I also found it interesting that since so many have left MW for the summer, the unoccupied properties amount to about the largest in the country.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Interesting the seeming need for close police supervision.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You mean military bases in Mexico, of course. Right?
> If so, I’m 100% in agreement with you.


Drop them off at US military bases (with the new "woke" Commanders) and let the Feds dispose of them. 

Haul them to Cuba, Mexico, Guatemala, Great Britain, Timbuktu . . . I don't care.

I understand that Chile and Argentina have gone commie. If so, they should get their fair share.

If times get really hard, and the demand for soylent green goes up, there may be a solution. (Just kidding site monitors, FBI, ATF, CIA, and everybody.)


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Farmerga said:


> "Claimed Responsibility" is a phrase commonly used to when a group admits to a terror attack. Words matter and those words were not used by accident.


Meh...I think you're being too sensitive. They're also words that have a plain meaning without any nefarious implications, and they perfectly describe what happened. At first it was unclear who sent the illegals, but then he claimed responsibility for sending them.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

So MV has said they have no jobs for them? How are illegal s allowed to work? Im just not understanding . How would they even get a state ID? Son lost his drivers license and is having a real problem proving who he is. I still dont have the real ID because after ordering all my divorce documents ect ect ect they still want more past life seet.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

NRA_guy said:


> Drop them off at US military bases (with the new "woke" Commanders) and let the Feds dispose of them.
> 
> Haul them to Cuba, Mexico, Guatemala, Great Britain, Timbuktu . . . I don't care.
> 
> ...


Why spend a dime moving people breaking the law put them back in the river.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

The whole thing clearly illustrates the hypocrisy of the left. Those fine folks in Martha's Vineyard are in support of allowing illegals into the country as long as they go someplace else. They issues an emergency because 50 of them landed there but they think it is fine if our border towns are flooded with hundreds per day. The Vineyard dwellers made a big deal of welcoming them and then shipped them off to a military facility in 2 days. They even started a new fund for the illegals, but not a cent of it goes to those illegals. Rather, it is a fund for the Vineyard to keep in case they are invaded by those nasty illegals again. Does anyone believe those wealthy elites in the Vineyard had no place to keep those illegals? I'd wager most of those wealthy people have guest houses. If they care so much about them, why not house them there?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

poppy said:


> The whole thing clearly illustrates the hypocrisy of the left. Those fine folks in Martha's Vineyard are in support of allowing illegals into the country as long as they go someplace else. They issues an emergency because 50 of them landed there but they think it is fine if our border towns are flooded with hundreds per day. The Vineyard dwellers made a big deal of welcoming them and then shipped them off to a military facility in 2 days. They even started a new fund for the illegals, but not a cent of it goes to those illegals. Rather, it is a fund for the Vineyard to keep in case they are invaded by those nasty illegals again. Does anyone believe those wealthy elites in the Vineyard had no place to keep those illegals? I'd wager most of those wealthy people have guest houses. If they care so much about them, why not house them there?


I loved the warm hugs goodbye. Really like that lady didnt run to get her picture taken . take all the millions they are spending build detention camps. What happens if i sneak into Canada ? Do i get free stuff? Um how csn they even get on a bus or plane without an ID? I cant buy a ticket without one. And cant fly soon without the real id


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

a cheap, hey look at me, pander to the maganuts


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Roy Gilbert said:


> a cheap, hey look at me, pander to the maganuts


Are you just going to have diarrhea of the mouth or can you add some substance to your reasoning???


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.


I guess that means that the snobbish Leftists in MV could have legally given them jobs instead of shipping them off to the military base.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.


Lather, rinse, repeat... etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc...

BTW... still haven't seen you admit you were wrong about my stance on abortion.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Farmerga said:


> I guess that means that the snobbish Leftists in MV could have legally given them jobs instead of shipping them off to the military base.


If that’s how they treat legal minorities, imagine how fast they would get the illegal ones off their island.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Roy Gilbert said:


> a cheap, hey look at me, pander to the maganuts
> [/QUOT
> What you call it the dozens of times Biden did it? Or when the mayor of Chicago bused them to a Republican led suburb?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Here legally does not mean they have yet received the correct documents to work legally.


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

not even original ... this is a stunt that other crapheads have done in the past



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Freedom_Rides


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.


Well then, problem solved. The fine folks at MV can look after them until their immigration hearing comes up.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Roy Gilbert said:


> not even original ... this is a stunt that other crapheads have done in the past
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Freedom_Rides


Ah yes... more bull


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.


And we know most of those in that position never show up for that court date. Been that way for decades. They simply melt into the Latin community and are never looked for or seen again unless they commit a crime and a computer program detects they are illegal, but by then they often have changed their names and simply aren't detected.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> And we know most of those in that position never show up for that court date. Been that way for decades. They simply melt into the Latin community and are never looked for or seen again unless they commit a crime and a computer program detects they are illegal, but by then they often have changed their names and simply aren't detected.


Actually, the rate of asylum seekers that don't show up for court is less than 20 percent on average.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Of course you are parsing words, again. Please specify based on your knowledge how many of the illegals in MW are asylum seekers. Then when you refuse to provide facts for that that you can also decline to play semantics with the 20% figure.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Roy Gilbert said:


> a cheap, hey look at me, pander to the maganuts


Interesting you view current events so us vs them. Calling that grade school or juvenile isn't meant to insult you, rather educate you. There are plenty of independents and liberals, non union and union households, including latinos, that despise having millions of illegals trespassing into their country.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Farmerga said:


> I guess that means that the snobbish Leftists in MV could have legally given them jobs instead of shipping them off to the military base.


This isn't just about elites and liberals seeking to flood the country with illegals to gain votes. There are others with various ideologies that don't mind looking the other way as it suits them.
Asylum is a bullspit lie. The truth is the cartels have a human trafficking monopoly south of the border. The money they generate is in line with the drug trade. There are plenty of recent cases of illegals being plucked out of the river crossing by cartel members because they did not pay them; they were simply trying to crack into the US on their own. The money being generated for cartels via drugs and coyotes should be sickening. Buuuuttt...it seems to many it is not.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum.


Ummm... no. According to the lawyer representing them (at least as of yesterday), there have been no requests made for asylum... because they simply haven't had time yet. He said few will meet asylum standards anyway. The illegals have given a multitude of reasons for coming here (work, family here, etc.).

They do have immigration hearings as early as Monday in various states as their hearings were assigned depending on where the immigrants said they were originally headed. The attorneys are working with immigration courts to postpone and/or move those immigration hearings.

So... no, they haven't had their first status hearing as of yet.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> Ummm... no. According to the lawyer representing them (at least as of yesterday), there have been no requests made for asylum... because they simply haven't had time yet. He said few will meet asylum standards anyway. The illegals have given a multitude of reasons for coming here (work, family here, etc.).
> 
> They do have immigration hearings as early as Monday in various states as their hearings were assigned depending on where the immigrants said they were originally headed. The attorneys are working with immigration courts to postpone and/or move those immigration hearings.
> 
> So... no, they haven't had their first status hearing as of yet.


Do you have a link that shows what you are saying they said? They have court cases set up so they have gone through the process when they went to the border.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Do you have a link that shows what you are saying they said? They have court cases set up so they have gone through the process when they went to the border.


Sorry... no link... it was on the radio. You seem to be conflating the regular immigration process and the asylum process. They are no longer turning back or holding immigrants... they are simply giving them court dates and letting them go. Seeking asylum does not occur until the immigration hearing (at the earliest). The only "process" they go through at the border is giving their vital information and getting a court date.

BTW... I'm still waiting anxiously...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> Sorry... no link... it was on the radio. You seem to be conflating the regular immigration process and the asylum process. They are no longer turning back or holding immigrants... they are simply giving them court dates and letting them go. Seeking asylum does not occur until the immigration hearing (at the earliest). The only "process" they go through at the border is giving their vital information and getting a court date.
> 
> BTW... I'm still waiting anxiously...


You are incorrect. They must have a reason when they speak to immigration to get a court date and the paperwork that goes with it. They may not get asylum after they go through the process but that is what they are claiming to even start the process.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

On a whole I generally despise De Santis and Abbott, but on this issue they are spot on. I lived much of my life in border states. They are being invaded by a massive army, and no, they are not all folks just like us just looking for a better life. Some are evil, some are good, some are healthy, some are diseased, some are sane, and some are not. The border states simply cannot handle the influx that they are awash in. They have sought help from the dems and get none. The gop promised big and did basically nothing. The only way for about 6 states to survive is let the other 44 shoulder their share of the burden then.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> You are incorrect. They must have a reason when they speak to immigration to get a court date and the paperwork that goes with it. They may not get asylum after they go through the process but that is what they are claiming to even start the process.


From U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services Asylum | USCIS 

"To apply for asylum affirmatively or defensively, file a Form I-589, Application for Asylum and for Withholding of Removal, *within 1 year of your arrival to the United States*." _(bold added)_

Apparently, the Federal Government disagrees with you... but, hey, what do they know?

Are you even going to acknowledge my wait???


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> From U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services Asylum | USCIS
> 
> "To apply for asylum affirmatively or defensively, file a Form I-589, Application for Asylum and for Withholding of Removal, *within 1 year of your arrival to the United States*." _(bold added)_
> 
> ...


Yes, they can apply within one year, but these people have applied because they have the documents and court dates to show the process has started. That is why they are not illegal at this time.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Yes, they can apply within one year, but these people have applied because they have the documents and court dates to show the process has started. That is why they are not illegal at this time.


They have limited papers and a court date to show up for an _immigration status hearing_ that determines if they can stay in the U.S. for further processing or if they are to be removed immediately. Asylum takes a boat load of documentation and paperwork including interviews (often within the original home country)... it's not something done in a couple of hours at a border crossing point.

You are no longer worth my time.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> They have limited papers and a court date to show up for an _immigration status hearing_ that determines if they can stay in the U.S. for further processing or if they are to be removed immediately. Asylum takes a boat load of documentation and paperwork including interviews (often within the original home country)... it's not something done in a couple of hours at a border crossing point.
> 
> You are no longer worth my time.


They started the process the moment they claimed asylum at the border. That is why they are here legally. I have discussed this process over the years here on HT many times. They have not been granted asylum or work visas. They have to go through the work authorization and asylum process before that is granted.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Forcast said:


> So MV has said they have no jobs for them? How are illegal s allowed to work? Im just not understanding . How would they even get a state ID? Son lost his drivers license and is having a real problem proving who he is. I still dont have the real ID because after ordering all my divorce documents ect ect ect they still want more past life seet.


You can get a legal change of name and you won't have to provide any marriage license or divorce decree. Pop's sister got one when they started the real-id in Ohio. The name change cost less than the other documents would have.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.


They ARE illegal immigrants. Living in a crap-hole country and wanting to milk an existence off the American taxpayer is not a valid claim for asylum. Lying about an asylum claim is a crime. So, if they show up here and claim asylum, and tell the truth about why, they’d be turned around and sent home. If they make up a story that would qualify for asylum, they’re lying.

The people who tell your TV to tell you what to think have been spending big money in central and South America to tell people to criminally flood our borders and say the word “asylum”. That’s an attack on our country, and should be treated like the subversive invasion it is- you’re just not going to be told to think that by CNN, so the truth will never cross your mind.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> They ARE illegal immigrants. Living in a crap-hole country and wanting to milk an existence off the American taxpayer is not a valid claim for asylum. Lying about an asylum claim is a crime. So, if they show up here and claim asylum, and tell the truth about why, they’d be turned around and sent home. If they make up a story that would qualify for asylum, they’re lying.
> 
> The people who tell your TV to tell you what to think have been spending big money in central and South America to tell people to criminally flood our borders and say the word “asylum”. That’s an attack on our country, and should be treated like the subversive invasion it is- you’re just not going to be told to think that by CNN, so the truth will never cross your mind.


I am becoming convinced that she does not hail from these shores.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> They ARE illegal immigrants. Living in a crap-hole country and wanting to milk an existence off the American taxpayer is not a valid claim for asylum. Lying about an asylum claim is a crime. So, if they show up here and claim asylum, and tell the truth about why, they’d be turned around and sent home. If they make up a story that would qualify for asylum, they’re lying.
> 
> The people who tell your TV to tell you what to think have been spending big money in central and South America to tell people to criminally flood our borders and say the word “asylum”. That’s an attack on our country, and should be treated like the subversive invasion it is- you’re just not going to be told to think that by CNN, so the truth will never cross your mind.


They are legal until their case is adjudicated in a court of law. Innocent until proven guilty under the laws of this country.  Don't like it, then talk to your member of congress and have them change the laws.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> They started the process the moment they claimed asylum at the border. That is why they are here legally. I have discussed this process over the years here on HT many times. They have not been granted asylum or work visas. They have to go through the work authorization and asylum process before that is granted.


Backpedeling....again.
Your funny. You demand proof, yet you never provide any yourself....lol


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Backpedeling....again.
> Your funny. You demand proof, yet you never provide any yourself....lol


 I demanded nothing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You speak like someone who doesn't seem to actually understand illegal immigration first hand. It is almost as if you live somewhere where illegal immigration isn't that big of an issue and you simply parrot Don Lemon.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

News Sunday...these people are sleeping on the ground out in the open. I didnt think motels hotels along the walk from s.america Haiti had any vacancy signs.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Seems like the vacation season should be about over now leaving plenty of “second homes” empty. These fine immigrants should be able to move in, establish squatters rights by spring.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I demanded nothing.


Your too funny, honey!!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Your too funny, honey!!


Right back at you.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Right back at you.


😂


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

painterswife said:


> They are legal until their case is adjudicated in a court of law.


The United Nations says that an asylum seeker must apply for asylum in the first country they enter after leaving their own country. So no one from Central America could legally ask for asylum in the United States, unless they took a boat or a flight directly to the United States. Walking from Central America, and passing through three or four countries with out applying for asylum, disqualifies them from receiving asylum here.

They are criminals, taking advantage of our system. Which was put in place to help American citizens, not freeloaders from anyplace else. If the country you were born in is a dung heap, then fix it. If you wish to immigrate legally, then go to the American Embassy in your country and start the process, legally.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

muleskinner2 said:


> The United Nations says that an asylum seeker must apply for asylum in the first country they enter after leaving their own country. So no one from Central America could legally ask for asylum in the United States, unless they took a boat or a flight directly to the United States. Walking from Central America, and passing through three or four countries with out applying for asylum, disqualifies them from receiving asylum here.
> 
> They are criminals, taking advantage of our system. Which was put in place to help American citizens, not freeloaders from anyplace else. If the country you were born in is a dung heap, then fix it. If you wish to immigrate legally, then go to the American Embassy in your country and start the process, legally.


No that is not true. Asylum seekers have no legal obligation to stay in the first country they arrive in. The UN does not make US law. The US have an agreement with Canada regarding this but not one with Mexico or other countries south of the US.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> No that is not true. Asylum seekers have no legal obligation to stay in the first country they arrive in. The UN does not make US law. The US have an agreement with Canada regarding this but not one with Mexico or other countries south of the US.


Roflmao....again!!
Prove they have no legal obligation...
You wont...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Roflmao....again!!
> Prove they have no legal obligation...
> You wont...





JeffreyD said:


> Roflmao....again!!
> Prove they have no legal obligation...
> You wont...


How about you provide proof of a UN law that requires people to claim asylum in the first country they enter.  Will you or won't you?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> How about you provide proof of a UN law that requires people to claim asylum in the first country they enter.  Will you or won't you?


It's an E.U. law that does not apply in U.S.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> It's an E.U. law that does not apply in U.S.


Explain that to Jeffery.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> How about you provide proof of a UN law that requires people to claim asylum in the first country they enter.  Will you or won't you?


I won't because the UN means nothing. Your very confused...again.
What are Mexicos laws regarding illegal immigrants?
I knew you wouldn't provide any proof...same old PW. Lol


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Explain that to Jeffery.


Nothing to explain. Your just confused...again! Lol


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

I agree with Tucker.

Tucker Carlson: This will destroy the US over time - YouTube


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)




----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

poppy said:


> And we know most of those in that position never show up for that court date. Been that way for decades. They simply melt into the Latin community and are never looked for or seen again unless they commit a crime and a computer program detects they are illegal, but by then they often have changed their names and simply aren't detected.


Even committing crimes does not usually get them gone. At least not the first few times.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The bussing of very few immigrants to Leftist strongholds have done a wonderful job of showing the rank hypocrisy of all those wonderful leftists. Clutching their pearls about putting immigrants on busses/planes, but, let those immigrants land in their yard and they are loading them on busses and sending them packing before the fumes of their first conveyance have dissipated.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I demanded nothing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Over 2 million this year alone have come across our border. They will stay. 

China supplies Mexico the raw material for fentanyl and the narco state of Mexico manufactures it. The open border funnels it into the US. Over 100,000 people have died from fentanyl this year.

Two days ago in Philly


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And the Cartels are making bank.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

If the young girls survive rape and beatings on their trip to the US they get the prize of sex slavery in the US

It is estimated that between 15,000 to 50,000 women and children are forced into sexual slavery in the United States every year, and the total number varies wildly as it is very difficult to research. One study from the Department of Health and Human Services estimated the number between 240,000 and 325,000, while a report from the University of Pennsylvania put it at between 100,000 and 300,000. 








Facts About Human Trafficking in the US - DeliverFund.org


The human trafficking facts in 2021 we will be tracking are largely consistent with what we’ve been carefully observing for years.




deliverfund.org


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe the rapes and beatings they endure on the trip qualify them for that "asylum" thingy. Does that make the ayslum lie become the truth?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The cartels should be kicking back 10% to the big guy for his help.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 114444


And that map is 6 years old. The situation has become much worse now.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Here is something a little more recent.
EXCLUSIVE: Venezuela Empties Prisons, Sends Violent Criminals to U.S. Border, Says DHS Report


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

NYC Mayor considers using cruise ships to house illegal aliens as the city's shelters are overwhelmed.
Mayor Adams says migrants could be housed on cruise ships


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Where's that eye roll emoji...

The histrionics are amusing. I guess.

Signed, those of us who live on the border.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa (Jan 4, 2019)

painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.



I feel bad for the dog


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Looking for my bookmark now. What page in the handbook is this considered "presenting themselves at the border requesting asylum"?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Here is something a little more recent.
> EXCLUSIVE: Venezuela Empties Prisons, Sends Violent Criminals to U.S. Border, Says DHS Report
> View attachment 114446


Could someone please tell me again exactly why responsible law-abiding Americans don't need guns for protection?


----------



## Kelly Craig (Oct 10, 2021)

Quit pretending you know the law. Climbing over a fence or walking through a section with decayed fencing and so on are not the equivalent of presenting themselves at the border. We have actual designated border crossing areas. Crossing anywhere you please does not qualify as one.

These people are just the ones caught. Many more keep right on shuffling towards EBT benefits and such.

They could have altered their course and ended up at one of those border crossing areas, but they did not and it was not by accident. 

Using your flawed reasoning, all a coyote has to do is, stop his rig and wait until a border guard shows up and all will be well and fine from there. As per daily news, it doesn't work that way and that's for a reason. Towns all around us have 97% and up illegal populations.




painterswife said:


> Not illegal immigrants. They followed the laws of this country and presented themselves at the border requesting asylum. They have papers to prove they are here legally and court dates to follow the legal immigration process.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kelly Craig said:


> Quit pretending you know the law. Climbing over a fence or walking through a section with decayed fencing and so on are not the equivalent of presenting themselves at the border. We have actual designated border crossing areas. Crossing anywhere you please does not qualify as one.
> 
> These people are just the ones caught. Many more keep right on shuffling towards EBT benefits and such.
> 
> ...


? Were you at the processing of these migrants? Do you know for a fact how and when they came into the country? If you were not there then you don't and your post is pure crap.

They have paperwork that makes them here legally until their cases are adjudicated. Ranting at me because the laws are not to your liking is hilarious. I don't make the laws.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> ? Were you at the processing of these migrants?


What is your experience with illegal aliens at your property?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

How about in your local town?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> What is your experience with illegal aliens at your property?


What has that to do with me posting about what the actual laws are?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

It looks like Martha's Vinyard has taken revenge on DeSantis.









Martha's Vineyard Takes Revenge On DeSantis By Shipping Him 50 Karens


TALLAHASSEE, FL — Outraged at having been sent 50 illegal immigrants from Florida by Ron DeSantis, Martha's Vineyard has taken ultimate revenge on the governor by shipping 50 Karens to Florida.




babylonbee.com


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> ? Were you at the processing of these migrants? Do you know for a fact how and when they came into the country? If you were not there then you don't and your post is pure crap.
> 
> They have paperwork that makes them here legally until their cases are adjudicated. Ranting at me because the laws are not to your liking is hilarious. I don't make the laws.


You make it sound as though you were there at the border when this group came through?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> What has that to do with me posting about what the actual laws are?


Your posts seem to indicate you are a bit out of touch. Last I recall, you were complaining about your neighbors watering their lawn. Seems a little removed from what many folks on HT are experiencing with illegals.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> You make it sound as though you were there at border when this group came through?


I was not. It has been widely reported though that all the immigrants that are being bussed and flow around the country by Florida and Texas have papers and court dates. That means no matter how they crossed the border they are now here legally according to the laws of this country.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Those of us who do or have lived in the border states know the truth: for every person processed and given those papers allowing them in, there are at least 10 who simply swam the river, or walked through the sand and mesquite, or in case of more money rode in on a plane and a tourist visa and disappeared. Would take probably 15 minutes in some towns I know in NM and CO for them to have fake papers saying they were born in the USA and are citizens. And there you go.

Some are nice, hard working, salt of the earth people. They kind we might accept here in reasonable numbers. Cannot empty all of Venezuela into our country. They need to stay home and fix Venezuela.

Some are pure evil. The kind that rape babies and film and sell it. The kind that tell landowners in the SW part of the USA "You can now access only this part of your land. The rest is ours." The kind that harm good folks camping out and hiking in the national forests if they get too close to a pot grow.

As to having been there, yes, speak the language somewhat and have had groups come to our home for help. Lived on one of the foot trails, and later on lived on a main route for coyotes to drive them in and then on through.

I do not like the governors who are shipping them out, but all the lefties that want them can have them. I can avoid those states. And doing this, should about two of those govs decide to team up and run for POTUS and VPOTUS might get a surprising lot of votes after the lefties get to endure what the border states have endured.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Your posts seem to indicate you are a bit out of touch. Last I recall, you were complaining about your neighbors watering their lawn. Seems a little removed from what many folks on HT are experiencing with illegals.


 There you go again, posting crap that has nothing to do with this thread in some sort of attempt to belittle me. It just makes your posts look stupid.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not really. Gazing out your window sipping on coffee while typing out CNN quotes to us is out of touch. Maybe not much different than the crowd at Martha's Vineyard.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

How many times have you had to get up to the noise of your shed window being broken out by illegals?
Anyone take a dump in your barn lately? Leave the yard hydrant on from filling up their water jugs two days earlier?
Anyone tell you not to come onto the corner of your property because you might get hurt?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I was not. It has been widely reported though that all the immigrants that are being bussed and flow around the country by Florida and Texas have papers and court dates. That means no matter how they crossed the border they are now here legally according to the laws of this country.


It was also “widely reported” that Trump had colluded with the Russian government. Listen to more common sense and less CNN.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> It was also “widely reported” that Trump had colluded with the Russian government. Listen to more common sense and less CNN.


If you know that the reports of their current immigration status were wrong then I would love to see the information of it. I don't expect that you can provide that. I don't watch CNN or other US news channels, so I will have to look to you to report what they are saying.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> If you know that the reports of their current immigration status were wrong then I would love to see the information of it. I don't expect that you can provide that. I don't watch CNN or other US news channels, so I will have to look to you to report what they are saying.


Yes, we would like to know what the number of illegals currently are in your county? How about your town? If they have legit paperwork, even CNN should be able to give you those numbers.
We'll wait.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> If you know that the reports of their current immigration status were wrong then I would love to see the information of it. I don't expect that you can provide that. I don't watch CNN or other US news channels, so I will have to look to you to report what they are saying.


Common sense tells me that very few of these immigrants came here legally.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

More legals? Lol.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Must get a discount when driving over the fence "legally".


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, we would like to know what the number of illegals currently are in your county? How about your town? If they have legit paperwork, even CNN should be able to give you those numbers.
> We'll wait.


Are you under the mistaken impression that because I can tell you what the actual laws are that I believe illegal immigration is a good thing? Do you know that I immigrated legally and followed all the laws and worked through the process?

The immigration laws are the problem, not me. The senators and the congress who won't work together and change the laws on the books are the problems. Blaming it in one party is also crap because the Republicans had the power when Trump was first in office and did not change the laws when they could have. Bush also had his chance.

You are making me the enemy here because I can tell you the truth about the laws that stand. It is a ridiculous way for you to deal with your anger on a situation I did not create.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Are you under the mistaken impression that because I can tell you what the actual laws are that I believe illegal immigration is a good thing? Do you know that I immigrated legally and followed all the laws and worked through the process?
> 
> The immigration laws are the problem, not me. The senators and the congress who won't work together and change the laws on the books are the problems. Blaming it in one party is also crap because the Republicans had the power when Trump was first in office and did not change the laws when they could have. Bush also had his chance.
> 
> You are making me the enemy here because I can tell you the truth about the laws that stand. It is a ridiculous way for you to deal with your anger on a situation I did not create.


Just for clarification, did you cross the border illegally then obtain legal status or did you enter legally like some do? I’m not making anyone the “enemy”. Just looking at a problem that needs to be resolved.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Are you under the mistaken impression that because I can tell you what the actual laws are that I believe illegal immigration is a good thing?


The laws are not being enforced. Change the channel and listen to actual Border Patrol from the guys on the ground to the ones in charge.
Absolutely no one that I know of that immigrated here legally believes for one second these are mostly legitimate asylum apps. They are deeply upset and what is happening. 

So again, what is illegal immigration like where you live? How is it affecting your way of life?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> You are making me the enemy here because I can tell you the truth about the laws that stand. I


Would you like to watch some videos from our border patrol agents and their interpretation of the "laws" and how they are being enforced?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Just for clarification, did you cross the border illegally then obtain legal status or did you enter legally like some do? I’m not making anyone the “enemy”. Just looking at a problem that needs to be resolved.


I never crossed the border illegally.

Many of those immigrants did not either. Many presented themselves at the border and requested asylum. That is legal. Even those that crossed illegally instead of presenting themselves at a POE but then presented themselves to immigration and claimed asylum are now here legally.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> The laws are not being enforced. Change the channel and listen to actual Border Patrol from the guys on the ground to the ones in charge.
> Absolutely no one that I know of that immigrated here legally believes for one second these are mostly legitimate asylum apps. They are deeply upset and what is happening.
> 
> So again, what is illegal immigration like where you live? How is it affecting your way of life?


Where did I claim these people all have will legitimate asylum reasons? That does not change the fact that they have the right to apply for asylum and go through the process. That is the law.

There should be more immigration courts so that the turnaround is faster and those without legitimate claims will be denied faster. I have been saying that for years. That in itself would reduce the number of people trying.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Playing word games to twist logic doesn't play well where people know the truth first hand.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I never crossed the border illegally.
> 
> Many of those immigrants did not either. Many presented themselves at the border and requested asylum. That is legal. Even those that crossed illegally instead of presenting themselves at a POE but then presented themselves to immigration and claimed asylum are now here legally.


But will they remain here legally when they go to court and are denied asylum? Or if they fail to show up for court?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Playing word games to twist logic doesn't play well where people know the truth first hand.


Logic works every time. Trying to twist what I believe to suit your rants is your problem and not mine. I am not the enemy just because I know what the laws are.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My sister, who lives at the base of Mt Lemon,and who ran a business in Tuscon for 30 years would put you in the same group of snowbirds that got their talking points from CNN and liked to give her "advise" on immigration. They lasted a year or changed their outlook or stopped coming down.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> My sister, who lives at the base of Mt Lemon,and who ran a business in Tuscon for 30 years would put you in the same group of snowbirds that got their talking points from CNN and liked to give her "advise" on immigration. They lasted a year or changed their outlook or stopped coming down.


So, she does not know me and I am not a snowbird. I have been here a few decades now. Living and working and paying taxes. You must watch CNN a lot to know what their talking points are. Thanks for keeping us that don't watch up to date.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

By your logic I suppose lying to the authorities that your husband beats you, or whatever statement your attorney tells you to say, make your restraining order legal and legitimate. Got it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> So, she does not know me and I am not a snowbird. I have been here a few decades now. Living and working and paying taxes. You must watch CNN a lot to know what their talking points are. Thanks for keeping us that don't watch up to date.


It is that Martha's Vineyard pov that began the OP.

How many issues withy illegals do you experience in your locality again?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> By your logic I suppose lying to the authorities that your husband beats you, or whatever statement your attorney tells you to say, make your restraining order legal and legitimate. Got it.


Again, your twisted logic implies I ever said that claiming asylum without just cause is right. Trying to make me the problem by telling lies about me is not the right way to deal with your anger about the immigration laws as they stand.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> It is that Martha's Vineyard pov that began the OP.
> 
> How many issues withy illegals do you experience in your locality again?


The immigrants flown to Martha's Vineyard are here legally. Ranting that they are not, does not change the facts.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It could be your lack of understandiing, willful ignorance or maybe dishonesty. It doesn't matter to me.
For the few illegals attempting to legitimately make a better life for themselves, you give them a bad name thru such absurdities.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Again, your twisted logic implies I ever said that claiming asylum without just cause is right. Trying to make me the problem by telling lies about me is not the right way to deal with your anger about the immigration laws as they stand.


You are not the problem. You are just a messenger, or to quote Marlon Brando, a "grocery clerk." No insult or intent to make you a victim.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Again, your twisted logic implies I ever said that claiming asylum without just cause is right. Trying to make me the problem by telling lies about me is not the right way to deal with your anger about the immigration laws as they stand.


I haven't heard anyone here on HT angry at the actual people invading the country.
The lack of enforcement, the looking the other way by the government, and the stooges that carry their water seems to be the irritant.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Just a few tidbits. Lying about crimes by others, ie SWATTING your neighbor, false claims to obtain an order of protection are examples of not being within the law. A search warrant based on false testimony is not within the law. Lying or telling what a coach or advocate tells you to say in order to obtain asylum is not within the law. Committing perjury before an immigration judge is not within the law. 2 million illegals and counting so far in the past how many months? Most of them legitimate asylum? Most of them attending their court hearings? Lol. Maybe we should compare that to situations in other countries hmmm.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

painterswife said:


> I never crossed the border illegally.
> 
> Many of those immigrants did not either. Many presented themselves at the border and requested asylum. That is legal. Even those that crossed illegally instead of presenting themselves at a POE but then presented themselves to immigration and claimed asylum are now here legally.


No, they cross the border illegally and then turn themselves in and claim asylum (although the vast majority just cross the border and disappear).


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Just a few tidbits. Lying about crimes by others, ie SWATTING your neighbor, false claims to obtain an order of protection are examples of not being within the law. A search warrant based on false testimony is not within the law. Lying or telling what a coach or advocate tells you to say in order to obtain asylum is not within the law. Committing perjury before an immigration judge is not within the law. 2 million illegals and counting so far in the past how many months? Most of them legitimate asylum? Most of them attending their court hearings? Lol. Maybe we should compare that to situations in other countries hmmm.


 Actually, the law says innocent until proven guilty. Everyone has a right to their day in court and unless the asylum claim is rejected ( or not guilty) then the legal process plays out and all within the law.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Mish said:


> No, they cross the border illegally and then turn themselves in and claim asylum (although the vast majority just cross the border and disappear).


Some cross illegally, and some do not. so I am not sure why you said no.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Some cross illegally, and some do not. so I am not sure why you said no.


The vast majority cross illegally. I say no because I know from personal information I'm not going to share here. And also my lying eyes living very near one of the major southern entry points in the United States.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Actually, the law says innocent until proven guilty. Everyone has a right to their day in court and unless the asylum claim is rejected ( or not guilty) then the legal process plays out and all within the law.


Again, you choose to misunderstand. They should not even be here. That point isn't in question.
Quoting your idea of law from an area not affected, from a home that is safe from trespass, to those of us who know first hand what the impact of illegal immigration is on their lives, businesses and communities is rather silly, but ok then.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Mish said:


> The vast majority cross illegally. I say no because I know from personal information I'm not going to share here. And also my lying eyes living very near one of the major southern entry points in the United States.


Funny what those who don't experience it want you to believe.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Again, you choose to misunderstand. They should not even be here. That point isn't in question.
> Quoting your idea of law from an area not affected, from a home that is safe from trespass, to those of us who know first hand what the impact of illegal immigration is on their lives, businesses and communities is rather silly, but ok then.


Yet, they get to go through the process because those are the laws of this land. The problem is the laws and the time the process takes to enforce those laws.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Mish said:


> The vast majority cross illegally. I say no because I know from personal information I'm not going to share here. And also my lying eyes living very near one of the major southern entry points in the United States.


I said many. I did not say the majority.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So, you really don't understand what illegal aliens are then do you?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I said many. I did not say the majority.


You don't need to. You seem unaware how many are breaking the law. Might be where you live.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> So, you really don't understand what illegal aliens are then do you?


They are not illegal when they have started the process with immigration. Some like to believe so but they are not.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I guess lying is part of the process" lol.
What Happens If I Lie to a U.S. Immigration Officer?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I haven't heard anyone here on HT angry at the actual people invading the country.
> The lack of enforcement, the looking the other way by the government, and the stooges that carry their water seems to be the irritant.


Those who are angry with the invaders have said so. It's hard not to be angry with criminals that come here with the intent to take advantage of our government's failure to keep watch over our limited resources. It's not hard to be angry with people who destroy your property and threaten your livelihood. It's hard to not be angry with illegals who put your life in danger.


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Painterswife......You would be a lot further ahead with your arguments if you would link to proof of what you are saying. I have read most of this thread and you tend to spout of what you claim to know as fact without a shred of proof. Just sayin'


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

harrylee said:


> Painterswife......You would be a lot further ahead with your arguments if you would link to proof of what you are saying. I have read most of this thread and you tend to spout of what you claim to know as fact without a shred of proof. Just sayin'


What proof do you need. Specifics is good.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Proof that the immigrants sent to Martha’s vineyard are here legally wooed be a good start. Something a bit more than “sources say” or “prove theyre not” or “innocent until proven guilty”.
a great number of crimes go unsolved every year in our country…. Does that mean those who committed them are innocent?


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

Technically, the Marthas Vinyard Venezuelans are temporarily legal until they don't show up for their court dates. Anyone want to build a betting pool and track how many actually show up for court?


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> What proof do you need. Specifics is good.


What specifics? You have to back up specifics. 
Typical liberal tactic.....If I say it often enough, it becomes fact.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Wait a minute.

I just read that DeSantis sent the plane to Texas and brought the immigrants to Florida. Then he flew them to Martha's Vinyard....

I'm not sure that qualifies for the $12 million the Fla Legislature appropriated.....


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> The immigrants flown to Martha's Vineyard are here legally. Ranting that they are not, does not change the facts.


You don't know that for a fact. Cnn may tell you they are, but you really don't know. Your ranting won't change that fact. If you believe its true, post up your proof.....
You won't. We know the stupid games you play...lol


----------



## crabappleplum (9 mo ago)

Did you know that in April 2021, the Trump order to prevent sanctuary cities from receiving additional federal funds for sanctuary status, was repealed.

Every city declaring sanctuary status is currently receiving federal money. You, the taxpayer, are funding their sanctuary status.

Talk about payola. This is criminal. 

US Justice department in April 2021 by the acting head of the Office of Justice Programs Maureen Henneberg under Attorney General Merrick Garland. She said that prior grant recipients would no longer be required to cooperate with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement as a condition of their funding. Garland rubber stamped it.

These Sanctuary Cities like Marthas Vinyard collect federal money for "sanctuary" immigrants, yet they don't want to spend that money taking care of immigrants. More leftist hypocrisy!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

crabappleplum said:


> Did you know that in April 2021, the Trump order to prevent sanctuary cities from receiving additional federal funds for sanctuary status, was repealed.
> 
> Every city declaring sanctuary status is currently receiving federal money. You, the taxpayer, are funding their sanctuary status.
> 
> ...


If that's true, _and I am not saying it isn't_, that should be criminal. I had no idea that sanctuary cities received federal money. I just thought it was a virtue signal thingy.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

crabappleplum said:


> These Sanctuary Cities like Marthas Vinyard collect federal money for "sanctuary" immigrants, yet they don't want to spend that money taking care of immigrants. More leftist hypocrisy!


Not true. Sanctuary cities and non-santucary cities receive federal money. They are not receiving it for the immigrants.

In other words, there is no program you can become a sanctuary city and get extra funds.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Trump cut some funding for sanctuary cities. Biden reopened the wallet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

EXCLUSIVE U.S. Justice Department ends Trump-era limits on grants to 'sanctuary cities'


The U.S. Justice Department has repealed a policy put in place during Donald Trump's presidency that cut off hundreds of millions of dollars in grants to sanctuary cities that limit cooperation with federal immigration authorities.




www.reuters.com





"Shortly after being sworn in, Biden overturned a Trump executive order that had allowed the Justice Department to pressure cities that refused to notify federal immigration authorities when people living in the U.S. illegally have been detained for criminal violations, including minor ones. "

The federal funding was for police departments. It was denied to cities that claimed "sanctuary city" status. 

This article explains it better.









Court rules Trump administration can withhold grants from "sanctuary cities"


Seven states and New York City sued after the Justice Department said in 2017 that it would not award grants from a federal program to local governments that withheld information about undocumented immigrants in their jails.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

crabappleplum said:


> Technically, the Marthas Vinyard Venezuelans are temporarily legal until they don't show up for their court dates. Anyone want to build a betting pool and track how many actually show up for court?


That is really not the argument. Stats do say most show up.

The border crossers are told to ask for asylum to buy time. Once here young kids find homes, older people have anchor babies and now everyone is legal. The asylum thing is a big fat lie. We have millions crossing every year, very, very few are granted asylum. 

Total annual asylum grants averaged 28,264 between FY 2000 and FY 2020. 








Asylum in the United States


Asylum seekers must navigate a difficult and complex process that can involve multiple government agencies. This fact sheet provides an overview of the asylum system in the United States, including how asylum is defined, eligibility requirements, and the application process.




www.americanimmigrationcouncil.org


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe if there were 2,000,000 Kyle Rittenhouse white Christian types skipping the border, liberal "values" might have a different tint.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

painterswife said:


> They are not illegal when they have started the process with immigration. Some like to believe so but they are not.


Our DHS says Venezuela is emptying its prisons and sending hardened criminals to the border. These include murderers, rapists, and kidnappers. Of course people of that caliber wouldn't lie to border guards and say they are seeking assylum. BTW, exactly how do we determine who is and is not legally elligible for assylum when most of those crossing the border have zero paperwork or proof of identity? Also, the laws of assylum require refugees to go to the first country they can get to and seek assylum there. They are not legally allowed to cross 3 or 4 countries just to get to the country they choose.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lying that your spouse beats you is a tactic used to gain an upper hand. Lying that you are eligible for asylum also gets you in the door; a door that you may or may not come back to.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

poppy said:


> Our DHS says Venezuela is emptying its prisons and sending hardened criminals to the border. These include murderers, rapists, and kidnappers. Of course people of that caliber wouldn't lie to border guards and say they are seeking assylum. BTW, exactly how do we determine who is and is not legally elligible for assylum when most of those crossing the border have zero paperwork or proof of identity? Also, the laws of assylum require refugees to go to the first country they can get to and seek assylum there. They are not legally allowed to cross 3 or 4 countries just to get to the country they choose.


Would you like to provide proof that the "laws of assylum require refugees to go to the first country they can get to and seek assylum there" exist ? I don't believe you can because they don't.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

painterswife said:


> I never crossed the border illegally.
> 
> Many of those immigrants did not either. Many presented themselves at the border and requested asylum. That is legal. Even those that crossed illegally instead of presenting themselves at a POE but then presented themselves to immigration and claimed asylum are now here legally.


And you know this how??


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

tripletmom said:


> And you know this how??


I keep myself informed. How do you not know this? Did you not research it before asking me?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Evons hubby said:


> Proof that the immigrants sent to Martha’s vineyard are here legally wooed be a good start. Something a bit more than “sources say” or “prove theyre not” or “innocent until proven guilty”.
> a great number of crimes go unsolved every year in our country…. Does that mean those who committed them are innocent?


But isn't transferring those people to the interior of the US by bus or plane considered human trafficking? It would be if you or I did it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> But isn't transferring those people to the interior of the US by bus or plane considered human trafficking? It would be if you or I did it.


If they’re here “legally”, allowed to go where they want, and they want to go to the places being offered, how is it human trafficking? I realize that’s the latest CNN narrative the Tinmen are being handed to parrot. That exact talking point is showing up in all the forums, Reddit and other social media outlets- just like you’re dependably doing here- but how is it “human trafficking”?

AND, if it is, aren’t all the organizations that are paying for advertisements in Central America telling people how to get here and claim asylum to game our system, funding the “caravans”, and even giving them US taxpayer-funded debit cards *while they’re still in Mexico*, conspiring to commit human trafficking?

I know CNN tells you you can have it both ways, by telling you what to say while hiding any counter-indicative information, but you really can’t have it both ways.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Roy Gilbert said:


> a cheap, hey look at me, pander to the maganuts


That’s “Ultra MAGA “ 😉


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I keep myself informed. How do you not know this? Did you not research it before asking me?


I love it. You read and watch CNN so you know what to tell the ones experiencing it.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Nevada said:


> But isn't transferring those people to the interior of the US by bus or plane considered human trafficking? It would be if you or I did it.


Ask the Biden Administration, they’ve been doing it for awhile now 😉


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nevada said:


> But isn't transferring those people to the interior of the US by bus or plane considered human trafficking? It would be if you or I did it.


It seems there is a poster or two that loves selective enforcement of law, some laws that don't even exist.
Innuendo, whistleblowers, anonymous sources and activist judges are ok when it suits one's purpose.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I know CNN tells you you can have it both ways, by telling you what to say while hiding any counter-indicative information, but you really can’t have it both ways.


Reciting CNN and UKDailyMail from tara del fuego seems so, I don't know, Vineyardish.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nevada said:


> But isn't transferring those people to the interior of the US by bus or plane considered human trafficking? It would be if you or I did it.


Naw, they aren’t being sold or forced to work.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

900 flights full of illegal aliens transported cross country by the current administration should let Nevada know that it is ok.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> how is it human trafficking?


The migrants were told that the plane would take them to Boston where they would be given jobs and work visas. Since they were lured to go someplace they had no desire to go, they can be considered crime victims. The ironic thing about that is that persons who are victims of human trafficking automatically qualify for visas.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> The migrants were told that the plane would take them to Boston where they would be given jobs and work visas. Since they were lured to go someplace they had no desire to go, they can be considered crime victims.


If (IF) they were told they were being taken from FL to Boston for jobs, and they were dropped off in Martha’s Vinyard, that isn’t exactly “luring” someone some place against their will.

If you’re in San Diego, hitchhiking to Chicago, and they drop you off in Peoria, they didn’t exactly kidnap you. In fact, they did you a a favor and got you a lot closer to your destination. If they wanted to go to Fenway Park, and they were dropped off at the buss station, is that “human trafficking”?




Nevada said:


> The ironic thing about that is that persons who are victims of human trafficking automatically qualify for visas.


So THAT’S what this is all about. I was wondering why CNN was telling all the Tinmen to scree “Human Trafficking” in unison. It’s an angle they want to get the illegals visas. That makes sense now. Thank you for sharing.

_Who’s a good Tinman? You’re a good Tinman! Yes, you! Aren’t you just the bestest little Tinman!_


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Who’s a good Tinman? You’re a good Tinman! Yes, you! Aren’t you just the bestest little Tinman!


He deserves a trophy!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> It's hard not to be angry with criminals that come here with the intent to take advantage of our government's failure to keep watch over our limited resources. It's not hard to be angry with people who destroy your property and threaten your livelihood. It's hard to not be angry with illegals who put your life in danger.


I agree. There is a lot of anger that should also be directed at the enablers. The politicians that could care less about the humanity, but rather the votes. The Coyotes and the drug cartels that are making bank and the media the turns a blind eye from it. Then there are the NIMBYs, who point out the racists and bigots and haters while they drink coffee and virtue signal, yet couldn't handle it is they have to repair the locks on their barn weekly, or repair fences or confront trespassers sleeping in their lean toos.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

More shipments on the way!




__





Loading…






www.newsmax.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

It is quite possible that these blue states won't be getting as many new blue voters as they thought.
An illegal may be illegal, but the honest illegal isn't dumb enough to believe they will ever ascend to middle class or better picking the fruit trees for the Martha's Vineyard types.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> I just read that DeSantis sent the plane to Texas and brought the immigrants to Florida. Then he flew them to Martha's Vinyard....
> 
> I'm not sure that qualifies for the $12 million the Fla Legislature appropriated.....


Yep, and he spent almost $13,000 per migrant to move them from Texas to Martha's Vineyard. Not very fiscally conservative.

It was a clever stunt to one up the TX governor bussing them around, but he's using Floridians' money to position himself for a national election.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Nevada said:


> The migrants were told that the plane would take them to Boston where they would be given jobs and work visas. Since they were lured to go someplace they had no desire to go, they can be considered crime victims. The ironic thing about that is that persons who are victims of human trafficking automatically qualify for visas.


🙄


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> But isn't transferring those people to the interior of the US by bus or plane considered human trafficking? It would be if you or I did it.


Biden has been doing it for a while now! Your point is lost in the fact that your not calling this administration out for this exact situation. 
Hypocrisy at its finest....smh


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Biden has been doing it for a while now! Your point is lost in the fact that your not calling this administration out for this exact situation.
> Hypocrisy at its finest....smh


Did Biden and his administration lie to the immigrants before moving them? Nah, that was only De Santis.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

What was it Biden told the illegal aliens?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> What was it Biden told the illegal aliens?


Has Biden moved illegal aliens or has he moved immigrants applying for asylum with court dates and legal paperwork?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Doh, silly me. Sorry. Biden didn't tell anyone, meaning the American public. We had to find out with security guys using their cams.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey, just for kicks, post that link that shows 80% of the illegals showing up to court?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Hey, just for kicks, post that link that shows 80% of the illegals showing up to court?





https://www.americanimmigrationcouncil.org/sites/default/files/research/measuring_in_absentia_in_immigration_court.pdf



"Executive Summary Do immigrants attend their immigration court hearings? This question is central to current debates about the immigration court system. Contrary to claims by the government that most immigrants fail to appear in immigration court, our analysis of data provided by the federal government reveals that 83% of all nondetained immigrants with completed or pending removal cases from Fiscal Years (FY) 2008 through 2018 attended all of their court hearings. Among those who were represented by counsel during the same time period, 96% attended all of their court hearings. Moreover, we reveal that 15% of those who were ordered deported because they didn’t appear in court successfully reopened their cases and had their removal orders rescinded. This crucial finding suggests that many individuals who fail to appear in court wanted to attend their hearings but never received notice or faced hardship in getting to court"



Most Released Families Attend Immigration Court Hearings



"\*Most Released Families Attend Immigration Court Hearings*
The latest case-by-case records from the Immigration Courts indicate that as of the end of May 2019 one or more removal hearings had already been held for nearly 47,000 newly arriving families seeking refuge in this country. Of these, almost six out of every seven families released from custody had shown up for their initial court hearing. Usually multiple hearings are required before a case is decided. For those who are represented, more than 99 percent had appeared at every hearing held. See Figure 1. Thus, court records directly contradict the widely quoted claim that "90 Percent of Recent Asylum Seekers Skipped Their Hearings.[1]"









Trump says most asylum seekers don’t show up for their court hearings. A new study says 99% do.


This study contradicts Trump’s rationale for expanding immigration detention.




www.vox.com





"Data from the DOJ suggests that the rate at which migrants overall show up for their immigration court proceedings is lower than the rate TRAC cites. In 2018, the most recent year for which data is available, about 75 percent of migrants showed up for their court hearings in 2018 — similar to rates over the previous five years. The DOJ has also reported that the number of migrants and asylum seekers who fail to show up for their hearings is on the rise. "


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You should know better than to pass sources like that off here.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Been to Eagle Texas lately? Must be some mighty fine t shirt and sign shops on the way up from middle earth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> You should know better than to pass sources like that off here.


Question the data not the sources. I was told that the mods encourage that.

Here is another source. https://www.pennlawreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Eagly-Shafer_Final.pdf


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

While you are linking, give us your source that told you what Biden said to the illegals during those 900 red eye flights. Thanks.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> Question the data not the sources. I was told that the mods encourage that.
> 
> Here is another source. https://www.pennlawreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Eagly-Shafer_Final.pdf


There is no need to lift the lid when the can smells like garbage. Pardon the pun.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

While you are googling, look up Eagle Pass Texas. You won't hear about it on CNN. You don't seem to be experiencing anything like it in your part of paradise either.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> While you are linking, give us your source that told you what Biden said to the illegals during those 900 red eye flights. Thanks.


I provided links that you won't even read. So I won't bother with more.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Not true. Sanctuary cities and non-santucary cities receive federal money. They are not receiving it for the immigrants.
> 
> In other words, there is no program you can become a sanctuary city and get extra funds.


EXCLUSIVE U.S. Justice Department ends Trump-era limits on grants to 'sanctuary cities' | Reuters 

WASHINGTON, April 28 (Reuters) - The U.S. Justice Department has repealed a policy put in place during Donald Trump's presidency that cut off *hundreds of millions of dollars in grants to sanctuary cities* that limit cooperation with federal immigration authorities. 

Federal money withheld from "sanctuary cities" back in play - Marketplace 

The U.S. Department of Justice has repealed a Trump-era policy that cut off *hundreds of millions of dollars in grants to sanctuary cities*. Those cities limit cooperation with federal immigration authorities. In 2017, the Trump administration said some federal funding would be withheld unless cities allowed federal authorities access to detainees to inquire about their immigration status.

_(bold added for emphasis)_


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My my my.
Report: Nearly 90 Percent of Illegals Fail to Show Up for Court Hearings


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

For those unwilling to look at facts, the above post notes directly from ICE, not liberal leaning sources, that _-" The results, an ICE official told Congress, were that about 87 percent of illegal aliens, or almost 9-in-10, recently released by DHS into the U.S. did not show up to their asylum hearings. With illegal aliens not showing up to their scheduled hearings, the ICE official said, the agency is then forced to grapple with attempting to locate and deport each illegal alien, an almost impossible task that strains federal resources."_


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

painterswife said:


> I provided links that you won't even read. So I won't bother with more.


Truth matters.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> EXCLUSIVE U.S. Justice Department ends Trump-era limits on grants to 'sanctuary cities' | Reuters
> 
> WASHINGTON, April 28 (Reuters) - The U.S. Justice Department has repealed a policy put in place during Donald Trump's presidency that cut off *hundreds of millions of dollars in grants to sanctuary cities* that limit cooperation with federal immigration authorities.
> 
> ...


So? Are you aware that those are law enforcement grants and are not funds for immigrants?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Did Biden and his administration lie to the immigrants before moving them? Nah, that was only De Santis.


Prove it! This administration does nothing but lie. Remember his name...Liden!
Biden lied, people died...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Prove it! This administration does nothing but lie. Remember his name...Liden!
> Biden lied, people died...


LOL, I don't need to prove it. The courts will when they charge De Santis.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

ryanthomas said:


> Yep, and he spent almost $13,000 per migrant to move them from Texas to Martha's Vineyard. Not very fiscally conservative.
> 
> It was a clever stunt to one up the TX governor bussing them around, but he's using Floridians' money to position himself for a national election.


Actually, it sounds like a bargain. According to this study, the state of Florida is currently expending $4,900 per year per illegal invader. That does not include the federal expenditures and costs incurred by the invaders’ anchor children. 

With CBP releasing criminal invaders without court dates, and many of them not showing up to their court dates when they do have them, it’s not unreasonable to expect that many of them will remain illegally on our soil for three years or more. If Florida is only paying $13k to send them to one of the insurgent states who support this invasion, the taxpayers of Florida can expect a return on their investment in less than 3 years.



https://www.fairus.org/sites/default/files/2017-09/Fiscal-Burden-of-Illegal-Immigration-2017.pdf


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> So? Are you aware that those are law enforcement grants and are not funds for immigrants?


Big city mayors ask for federal money after surge of illegal immigrants - Washington Times 

"Some of the country’s bluest cities say they are filling up with illegal immigrants and need federal cash to help them accommodate everyone..."


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> Big city mayors ask for federal money after surge of illegal immigrants - Washington Times
> 
> "Some of the country’s bluest cities say they are filling up with illegal immigrants and need federal cash to help them accommodate everyone..."


Still not the same thing as was stated in the post I responded to.

I have no problem with states or cities that are bearing the costs of looking after immigrants asking for federal funds, no matter their politics. I would prefer it be spent on more judges so the cases can be adjudicated faster though.

Martha's Vineyard did not get previous money to look after immigrants and refuse to spend it on them as the poster claimed.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572295969085222925


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> But isn't transferring those people to the interior of the US by bus or plane considered human trafficking? It would be if you or I did it.


So Obama and other residents of Martha's vineyard are human traffickers? 

Whoduthunkit


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570507614160842753


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Actually, it sounds like a bargain. According to this study, the state of Florida is currently expending $4,900 per year per illegal invader.


But they weren't in Florida incurring those costs. They were in Texas. He's spending Florida's money moving migrants out of Texas.

There's a chance they would have ended up in Florida eventually, but seems like it would make more sense to spend Florida's money shipping out the ones already in Florida costing them money rather than going to Texas to find some.

Abbott is shipping them out for under $1500 each...now that's a bargain!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

ryanthomas said:


> But they weren't in Florida incurring those costs. They were in Texas. He's spending Florida's money moving migrants out of Texas.
> 
> There's a chance they would have ended up in Florida eventually, but seems like it would make more sense to spend Florida's money shipping out the ones already in Florida costing them money rather than going to Texas to find some.
> 
> Abbott is shipping them out for under $1500 each...now that's a bargain!


Yeah. That is curious, if any of this after-the-fact reporting is true, that he didn’t take any from Florida. There’s plenty of invaders being sent there as well.

My buddy at the sheriff’s department told me that @Nevada ‘s buddy, Brandon, is “human trafficking” them to the middle of no where NC as well.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572295969085222925


I don’t know how the border folks do it. It’s got to be excruciating watching criminal invaders walk across your property every day and know that if you do the right thing it will only ruin your life and put you in jail.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Looks like the migrants will be suing De Santis.

I bet he regrets claiming responsibility.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Looks like the migrants will be suing De Santis.
> 
> I bet he regrets claiming responsibility.


People can sue for anything. Why would he regret doing the right thing???

Bet the lawsuit and the Texas "Sheriffs" investigation both go nowhere.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HDRider said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572295969085222925


Those people really aren't that scary. I suppose there are some, but most seem to be women with children in tow.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> People can sue for anything. Why would he regret doing the right thing???
> 
> Bet the lawsuit and the Texas "Sheriffs" investigation both go nowhere.


Well it is obvious you believe a political stunt and legal fraud is the right thing. De Santis also misappropriated tax payer funds for a political stunt in another state. I expect a few taxpayers will be suing as well.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> Those people really aren't that scary. I suppose there are some, but most seem to be women with children in tow.
> 
> View attachment 114500


You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. The three MS looking dudes I just ran off would make you tinkle. I don't live anywhere near the border.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

painterswife said:


> Well it is obvious you believe a political stunt and legal fraud is the right thing. De Santis also misappropriated tax payer funds for a political stunt in another state. I expect a few taxpayers will be suing as well.


Hmmm... what happened to this sentiment...



painterswife said:


> ...case is adjudicated in a court of law. Innocent until proven guilty under the laws of this country...





painterswife said:


> Actually, the law says innocent until proven guilty. Everyone has a right to their day in court...


...or does that only apply to illegal aliens??? Seems you have Desantis tried and convicted already.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> Those people really aren't that scary. I suppose there are some, but most seem to be women with children in tow.
> 
> View attachment 114500


You dont even know which side of the border those folks are on. They are wearing super clean clothes and appear to be walking to the store or even su abuela's house. You have no idea and neither do I.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Hiro said:


> You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. The three MS looking dudes I just ran off would make you tinkle. I don't live anywhere near the border.


How can you be so sure they were illegal aliens?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> You dont even know which side of the border those folks are on. They are wearing super clean clothes and appear to be walking to the store or even su abuela's house. You have no idea and neither do I.


I know precisely where they are. They are at the fence gap near Morelos Dam in SE Los Algodones, Baja, Mexico. It's about 5 miles west of Yuma, AZ.

They are family oriented people on a level I haven't seen since the 1950s. They find opportunities to keep themselves and their clothes clean. I don't know how they do it, but they do.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Those people really aren't that scary. I suppose there are some, but most seem to be women with children in tow.
> 
> View attachment 114500





Nevada said:


> I know precisely where they are. They are at the fence gap near Morelos Dam in SE Los Algodones, Baja, Mexico. It's about 5 miles west of Yuma, AZ.
> 
> They are family oriented people on a level I haven't seen since the 1950s. They find opportunities to keep themselves and their clothes clean. I don't know how they do it, but they do.


If that’s our side of the border they’re on, and they’re not supposed to be here, then, yes, it’s “scary”, and only an idiot wouldn’t be scared.

Maybe they have some of that tasty Chinese candy. Want some?










What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nevada said:


> They find opportunities to keep themselves and their clothes clean. I don't know how they do it, but they do.


I know CNN isn’t going to tell you this, so it’s understandable you’d be so clueless about it, but their clothes are so clean because they’re not actually asylum seekers. They’re just looking to break our laws by gaming our system and claiming their share of our retirement savings, and didn’t actually crawl through the blood and guts and muck to get here like actually refugees.

Instead, they were recruited to come here by the people who fund the same “news” network who tell you what to think, and were bussed here on the dime of the Marxists who are trying to destroy our country so they can exert their oligarchical rule over the entirety of our world.

That’s why those “asylum seekers’” clothes are clean.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Nevada said:


> It's about 5 miles west of Yuma, AZ.


Is that the same Yuma where ICE is reporting a *208%* increase in contact with illegal aliens... ummm. yeah... I'm sure they are all just fine family folks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> Is that the same Yum where ICE is reporting a *208%* increase in contact with illegal aliens... ummm. yeah... I'm sure they are all just fine family folks


They cross at Morelos Dam and wait for the Border Patrol to come get them for processing. If the wait is too long, they dial 911 and the sheriff comes to get them.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Illegal immigration is like meeting someone on line. Sure, it may be a Swedish bathing suit model just like "she" says, or, it may be a big man named Bubba who thinks you have a pretty mouth.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

@Nevada 

I can promise you I know a whole lot more Hispanics than you do. Many even come to Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner. Why? Because they are my kinfolks. You dont have to tell me about the culture.

My point was, those particular ones could have been walking (and staying) on the Mexican side. And thousands cross every day to go shopping and head back home afterwards. I have been to every border crossing in Texas and have crossed myself. I came back the same day. It is allowed. Many Hispanics and others cross into Mexico to do the same. You do it several times a year yourself. Were you seeking asylum in Mexico every time you cross? No, you were seeking low rates on dental.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mreynolds said:


> I can promise you I know a whole lot more Hispanics than you do.


I've been told the same thing about Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> I've been told the same thing about Saudi Arabia.


It does seem you do what you are told and, not only believe it, but espouse it. What color shirt is your favorite?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Looks like the migrants will be suing De Santis.
> 
> I bet he regrets claiming responsibility.


Even though they volunteered to go, signed waivers in their native language. I bet he regrets nothing.
You don't think for one second that he thought all of this through? You really are gullible. He handed their attorney an ass whooping just a few minutes ago! Its ironic you don't want to see these " migrants" do better than be in Obama cages at the border. 
You do you...lol


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> They cross at Morelos Dam and wait for the Border Patrol to come get them for processing. If the wait is too long, they dial 911 and the sheriff comes to get them.


So their wasting city, state, and federal services, wow! Do you invite them to stay with you?
If not, why not? You support them being here, the least you could do would be to feed and house them and get them a job. Why aren't you doing that?
Maybe your afraid?....


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Nevada said:


> How can you be so sure they were illegal aliens?


I am not sure they were illegal aliens. The fact their employer sent his foreman to remove them and that didn't work, because they needed them; yet, a grumpy old man had them running around to beat feet showing up told me enough. The real expedited exit was the photos with one hand of them and their car and another elsewhere. 

You can live your sheltered life and judge others at your leisure. The folks that are enduring this invasion (not me) are not going to tolerate this crap much longer, which is probably the goal of those that enable it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Nevada said:


> I've been told the same thing about Saudi Arabia.


I don't know much about that. Do they have day shopping at the border there too?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JeffreyD said:


> Even though they volunteered to go, signed waivers in their native language. I bet he regrets nothing.
> You don't think for one second that he thought all of this through? You really are gullible. He handed their attorney an ass whooping just a few minutes ago! Its ironic you don't want to see these " migrants" do better than be in Obama cages at the border.
> You do you...lol


DeSantis may open up regular trips up north. Could be a money maker.
_Here is a tidbit of the new spin about the lawsuit- "...who were reportedly falsely enticed to board planes in Texas with promises of food, cash, housing, education and jobs assistance, and a trip to Boston..."_

As opposed to politicians, who are enticed with prostitutes, drugs, inside trading, seats on boards, cash, tickets to sports events, vehicles, and on...I guess if I was an illegal I'd be pissed too.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JeffreyD said:


> Even though they volunteered to go, signed waivers in their native language.


Maybe lawsuits need to be brought against Martha's Vineyard or any sanctuary city that states they were happy that the illegals could visit, but now it is off to tent city.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

From October 2020 through September 2021, Biden’s Department of Homeland Security (DHS) deported 59,011 illegal aliens — a drop of more than 68 percent compared to fiscal year 2020 when more than 185,000 illegal aliens were deported and a drop of 78 percent compared to fiscal year 2019 when over a quarter of a million illegal aliens were deported.

The massive drop in deportations coincides with Biden’s so-called “sanctuary country” orders that prevent Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) agents from arresting and deporting most of the nation’s 11 to 22 million illegal aliens.








Joe Biden Slashes Deportations of Illegal Aliens by 78 Percent Since 2019


President Joe Biden has slashed the number of illegal aliens deported from the United States in fiscal year 2021, new data reveals.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Biden’s migration is unfairly pressuring down Americans’ wages. It is also boosting rents and housing prices, and pushing up inflation for a wide variety of goods, such as used autos and food. 

The migrants, however, say they are coming to the United States for economic reasons. “I am a welder, and I am looking for work here,” Venezuelan refugee Adrian Medina told the _New York Post_ on September 21.

Cuban migrants fly from the island to Nicaragua, where they are released by the Nicaraguan government to head north to Texas.

Biden’s non-enforcement policy may also be illegal. Congress passed its popular border laws to bar economic migrants from taking jobs that would otherwise be upgraded and given to better-paid Americans. However, Biden’s border policy may soon be vetoed by the Supreme Court, which is responsible for ensuring that Congress’ laws are implemented and enforced by the administration. 








Joe Biden: 'Not Rational' to Deport Migrants


Biden suggested that it is "not rational" to return economic migrants to the autocratic states of Cuba, Nicaragua, and Venezuela.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Only in America. Get here one day and file a class action suit the next

The undocumented migrants flown to Martha's Vineyard last week filed a class action lawsuit Tuesday against Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis and other Florida officials. 








Migrants flown to Martha's Vineyard file class action lawsuit against DeSantis


The potential 2024 presidential candidate has said he plans to continue the transports.




www.axios.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Border Patrol agents along the southwest border with Mexico apprehended 78 migrants listed on the Terrorist Screening Dataset (Watchlist) during the first 11 months of Fiscal Year 2022. This is three times the total of the last four years’ apprehensions of potential terrorists combined.

A report released late Monday afternoon from U.S. Customs and Border Protection details the arrest of 78 migrants who illegally crossed the U.S.-Mexico Border who appear on the terrorist watchlist known as the Terrorist Screening Dataset (TSDS). With one month to go this year, *the total is three times more than the combined total of the past four fiscal years.*








78 Migrants on Terror Watchlist Apprehended in 2022, Triple Last 4 Years Combined


Border Patrol agents apprehended 78 migrants listed on the Terrorist Screening Dataset (Watchlist) during Fiscal Year 2022.




www.breitbart.com





If they caught 78 imagine how many did not get caught


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Only in America. Get here one day and file a class action suit the next[/URL]


They are being taught America's favorite indoor sport by our resident liberal lawyers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> They are being taught America's favorite indoor sport by our resident liberal lawyers.


It shows the power and influence of those intent on flooding America with illegal migrants


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The below findings emanate from a DHS response to inquiries from U.S Senator Ron Johnson.

_ICE Air Operations, Domestic Transfers and Flights FY 2021:_
This is a partial list of DHS flying illegals around the US

Domestic Transfer Flights938Non-citizens Transferred51,750
_FY 2021 ICE Air Operations, Cities Transited:_


Abilene, TXLas Vegas, NVAlbuquerque, NMDel Rio, TXAlexandria, LAMesa, AZBirminghamMiami, FLBrownsville, TXMinneapolis, MNBuffalo, NYNewark, NJColumbus, GAOmaha, NEDallas, TXPortland, OREl Paso, TXRichmond, VAGary, INSan Antonio, TX*Harrisburg, PA*San Diego, CAHouston, TXToledo, OHJacksonville, FLTucson, AZKansas City, MOVictorville, CALaredo, TXWichita, KS









Mastriano provides update on illegals sent to Pennsylvania - Senator Doug Mastriano


Senator Doug Mastriano (PA-33) has looked further into the issue of the Biden Administration sending illegal immigrants to Pennsylvania shortly after their apprehension at the southern border.




senatormastriano.com


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Martha's Vineyard is building Planned Parenthood facilities to help the poor minorities being shipped there keep their populations low.









Martha's Vineyard Builds Planned Parenthood To Combat Rising Population Of Minorities


MARTHA'S VINEYARD, MA — Anticipating further migrant deliveries from Florida Governor Ron DeSantis, the leadership of Martha's Vineyard has begun constructing Planned Parenthood facilities on the affluent island. Residents of the Democratic stronghold say they support the move and are grateful...




babylonbee.com


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Nevada said:


> They cross at Morelos Dam and wait for the Border Patrol to come get them for processing. If the wait is too long, they dial 911 and the sheriff comes to get them.


O.K... so???


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

homesteadforty said:


> O.K... so???


I was answering a question.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I was answering a question.


Why don't you take in some illegal aliens? Your so flabbergasted that these poor folks that are just looking for a better life are being punished by Republicans, that your blinded by the fact that the Obama administration and the Biden administration are still keeping kids in cages and spreading covid, and being dumped into cities at an alarming rate. But, you don't care, that much is clear, or you would be helping them, but your not. Your using them as this administration is using them. Pathetic....


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

54,600 posts of mostly biased, useless cnn garbage that has nothing to do with the voice of reason...Hysterically funny and yet very sad and pathetic too!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

This is exactly why politics does not belong in GC.


----------

